# Good attempt, but not good enough.



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I see hundreds of broken plastic date wheels from ESA 9162 tuning fork movements (as used in Omega f300s, Tissot Tissonics, Longines Ultronics, Titus, Baume & Mercier Tronosonics etc etc).

Very occasionally, I see one where someone has tried to repair a broken tooth by glueing bits of plastic to it. But I've never seen one like this where a new tooth has been made from copper and set in place. Unfortunate, there was far too much glue on the printed side, so it jammed and resulted in damage to the other teeth.

Good try though. :yes:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like it had a very resourceful previous owner, though the back actually looks better than the front.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

spaceslug said:


> Looks like it had a very resourceful previous owner, though the back actually looks better than the front.


 I think that bodger is the word you're looking for.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Its a bit Heath Robinson...very much like something I would attempt infact, probably owned by an old farmer at some point its like a repair seen on an 18th century barn  .


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice pix!


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

In fairness if the repair had been dressed back and tidied up it could quite possibly have been an untidy but serviceable repair .


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

did i not read somewhere that the date wheels are available in steel now?


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good attempt but shocking control with the glue!


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Toddy101 said:


> Good attempt but shocking control with the glue!


 I agree. I bet all this bloke's Airfix Spitfires were lagged in glue when he was a kid! :yes:


----------



## Bluehase284 (Dec 23, 2015)

What is the cost of a new plastic date wheel? In other words - what is the point?


----------

